# In search of Distilled Water



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi everyone I need a little help. I am looking to find distilled water for my CPAP. If anyone knows where I can find it please inform me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

How much do you need? I have a r/o di machine and make water for my aquarium. If it is an emergency, could give you some if need be until you find a source.


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

It's not an emergency (yet), I really appreciate the offer. I am hoping that someone will point me in the right direction. In fact I know I have seen it in some store here but can't remember where??????? Thanks again for the offer. If I get desperate I will send you a PM.


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

*Distilled water*



canesfan4life said:


> It's not an emergency (yet), I really appreciate the offer. I am hoping that someone will point me in the right direction. In fact I know I have seen it in some store here but can't remember where??????? Thanks again for the offer. If I get desperate I will send you a PM.


I'm also a CPAP user, and have had no luck finding any. If you do find a supplier, please do report back.


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

Any good pharmacy should have them... my dad usually orders his for his CPAP, and once the pharmacy gets it, they call him in to pick it up. 

My dad usually goes to the pharmacy located in the Lulu Hypermarket plaza near Mall of the Emirates... try them out. 

They're a little more expensive than in Canada


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will check it out and post the outcome.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Or just use the 3 dhs bottles of battery water at the Emarat gas stations, battery water which is nothing but distilled water


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Found the water @ Life Para Pharmacy on Al Wasl Road. 20 liter bottle for 50 AED. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If anyone has a dehumidifier, the water that they pull out of the air is equal to distilled water. Can be used just as you would use distilled water that you would buy.


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Or just tap a line to all those window A/C's in satwa and Karama


----------

